# Need Recommendation on Kronos Quartet



## Allan (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi all,

I went to a Kronos Quartet concert last night at the University of Kansas, and it was totally wonderful. For those of you who aren't familiar with them, they do contemporary classical music from composers from all over the world. Very eclectic. I've heard their music for years here and there but have never purchased a record or CD. Does anybody have any recommendations on which are their best (they've done a bunch over the years).

Allan


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Never heard of the them but it sounds like the concert would be fun.  

Matt


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

Big fan - Met them years ago
They have over 40 albums and compliations
Favs include:
Kronos Quartet
Five Tango Sensations
Pieces of Africa
Kronos Quartet Performs Philip Glass

( Their version of Purple Haze has to be heard to be appreciated )

Syd


----------



## Allan (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Syd,

Oddly enough I just listened to their cover of Purple Haze on YouTube this morning--very nice. Thanks for the list of favorites.

Allan


----------



## Syd26147 (Jul 4, 2008)

You are quite welcome Allan:
While it was their arrangements of iconic rock tunes that first caught my attention...
Their work like Early Music ( i forgot this one above ) keeps my interest.
They are really outstanding musicians and arrangers 

Syd


----------

